# IPV D2 wraps and silicone covers



## Lushen (10/9/15)

Hi All

Does anybody have stock of either wraps or silicone covers for the IPV D2?


----------



## Pixstar (5/11/15)

Bump...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (5/11/15)

https://www.fasttech.com/search?ipv d2
Might take forever to get here tho...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (7/11/15)

Thanks @skola
I placed an order 3 weeks ago so it should be in JHB soon


----------

